# Powerball



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Got your tickets for tonight lol . Had to laugh. CNN just showed a story where a group of coworkers at a bar thought they had won the last draw and everyone was celebrating , I think 30 people or so. The problem was that the guy that checked the numbers had the previous weeks numbers not the current week. Good luck. I bet if it doesn't go this time , it will hit 3 billion next week. What would you do for your Hav if you won 1.5 billion.?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I would quit my high stress job, spend more time with Emmie/training, and finally start competing in agility and rally. I would probably get a second Hav too.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I've been thinking about this for several days. I would get my 2 boys a little sister. I would buy a house that's big enough to put in a dog bathing and grooming room. I would take Riley to more training classes because he loves them and so do I. I would also let all of them sleep in my bed because it wouldn't matter if I got a good night's sleep or not. And I would get recipes from a certified Veterinary nutritionist and cook them fresh food every day.


----------

